# imap/java emails checken ohne runterzuladen?



## Cerveza (29. Nov 2008)

Hi,

ich möchte einen dienst schreiben welcher emails auf ihren anhang überprüft ohne diese email runterzuladen und wollte mal fragen ob das überhaupt möglich ist. Da ich den dienst nicht auf dem server starten kann wo das postfach liegt.
Also er soll sich mit postfach verbinden dort emails auf bestimmte sachen checken und wenn die kriterien erfüllt sind dann kann er sie runterladen und weiter verarbeiten.

Gruß
Cerveza


----------



## HoaX (30. Nov 2008)

geht nicht


----------



## lhein (30. Nov 2008)

Du kannst bei IMAP auf jeden Fall einen Filter auf das MailFolder anlegen und somit die Ergebnisliste einschränken.
Wie weit das nun ins Detail geht, kann ich aus dem FF auch nicht sagen. Schau Dir mal die JavaMail API an.


----------



## HoaX (30. Nov 2008)

soweit ich weiß kann man nur filter angeben welche header-informationen man abrufen will. und es gibt ja keinen header der sagt dass anhänge existieren.


----------

